
Facebook hacker jailed for eight months | Technology | The Guardian - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/feb/17/facebook-hacker-glenn-mangham-jailed?newsfeed=true
======
gamechangr
I know people think that is a little harsh, but it does involve HUGE costs in
time and money for corporations.

It gives hackers a bad name too.

I think legal action is totally appropriate

